# 95 KA24 broken timing chain guide



## 240SXChris (Oct 29, 2016)

So I just bought my 95, and decided that I was going to paint the valve cover to dress the engine bay up a tad. Well im sure glad I did! When I removed the valve cover, I found the top timing chain guide snapped off of its mounting flange and sitting on top of the chain! Luckily there was no damage other than a bit of wear. My question is, has anyone else run into this problem, and what could have caused it? Should I be looking for more damage? Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Haven't seen the top break; usually, it's the lower chain, plastic, fixed guide that breaks. The top chain guide on the upper chain can actually be eliminated. There was a service bulletin instructing to remove that guide due to noise issues.


----------

